# 2007 Denali Door Panel



## swoop (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a door panel that I need to remove to replace a broken handle. Does anyone know where the clips are? I have looked, but I don't know where they are hidding.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

I would suggest going to a wrecking yard and finding the same vehicle with a door panel removed, then see how the panel is fastened.

How to remove the door panel instructions would be in a factory service manual set (order from dealer), but I have found these to be difficult to understand when it comes to door panel removal.


----------



## tecate1987 (Jul 18, 2008)

*panel*

not sure but you might look.

There should be a couple small screws around the handle under a small cover there, once they are out see if it will lift up. Some vehicles dont have the clips anymore.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

On the "pull" handle that is at about 45 degrees near the power window buttons, there is a decorative piece of trim which can be removed by inserting a small screwdriver into the slot at the bottom of the trim piece. The you should find two hex head bolts under this trim piece which hold the door panel on. There is another hex head bolt behind a "squarish" shaped piece of plastic which is located just below the other "pull" handle, the horizontal one. This piece of plastic is also removed with a small screwdriver. Then there are various "snap-in" fastener's around the outer edge, along the bottom, and the front edge of the door which must be popped out. There are trim tools for this, but most of us just use a large screwdriver. The panel should lift straight up when the three hex head bolts and the fastener's are loose. All power window, and door lock buttons must be removed before the panel can actually be removed from the vehicle. It's a little more complicated that this, but this should get you close. Good Luck, David


----------

